# 6- 17 Blue Water Report (Spur)



## PMACDIDDY (Jul 13, 2008)

Went out of Destin Friday morning to fish the Destin Swordfish Shootout. Wind was blowing hard out of South. The water was ugly and nothing happening until we reached just north of the Spur. At about that time, our hardtop's aluminium tubing sheered in 4 places and we almost lost the radar dome. That forced us to start trolling. As luck would have it, we found a weed line in about 30 minutes. It started just east and south of the Spur, running north / south. It was fairly well formed considering the wind. We trolled it all day without a hit. We saw a few dolphin, but they would not bite. We stopped and freelined and chummed on a few spots and caught only sharks. It was the worst I've ever seen it on a weedline. The Emerald Grande caught a 250 lb Blue just in front of us. We saw free jumping YFT and had one mistery knockdown in open water. Other than that, reports were slim.

We swordfished on the spur that night with no hits. The water was ugly. Trollling the weedline Saturday was no better. We saw more YFT and whales, but no bites. It was a long slow ride back to Destin with the hardtop situation. We stopped to catch one snapper. That's the most expensive snapper I've ever eaten.

The crew had a great time, but it was the worst fishing I've experienced in the Gulf. Even so, we will be back in it next year.

Erik and the tourney crew did a great job hosting the shootout.

Patrick
32 Century


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Like the old saying goes, "any day fishing...." thanks for the report as it will help us decide which way to this upcoming weekend.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

I think we saw you guys Saturday morning. Were you in a dark hulled center console?? We were on a line that morning just south of the spur. It looked very promising, but was pretty dead. We left an hour or so later. 

Anyways, I agree...any day fishing is a good day indeed!


----------



## PMACDIDDY (Jul 13, 2008)

No, we were in white hull walk around. We followed the line to about 78 miles south of Destin. There were actually several lines, all separated by less than a mile each. Never saw real blue water.


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

How big were the tuna?


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

We went out Saturday. Never saw a weed line, and the water was green. Never saw any blue water either. Deadsville out there. Had one knock down in open water and saw a free jumping blue, but we had the same kind of day.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that t-top that's unbelievable, what caused the t-top to sheer? It wasn't that rough out there, did a weld fail? Glad you made it back safe


----------



## PMACDIDDY (Jul 13, 2008)

The YFT were big. I saw one I know was in the 100-150 lbs range.

The hard top broke in 4 places. Two welds on the front base plates then two tubes near the top on the rear. I assume it started in the front and worked its way back. We took some rough waves on the way out. We were airborn a few times. I just assume we hit one too many.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Would take a day like yours over any day at work, great spirit and perseverance, thanks for sharing.


----------

